
Ask HN: Experiment Reproducability for a production machine learning system - siddugan
We are currently working on a machine learning backend and are currently looking at “experiment reproducability”, meaning the ability to go back to a particular release of the environment (code, database schema, data contained) to assess the accuracy of our model(s) at a given instant of time. I was wondering how the community deals with the above challenge. Are there tools that help with the same? A search yielded https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dvc.org&#x2F;.
======
maccam912
Something I've only read up on so far but has me optimistic:
[http://www.pachyderm.io](http://www.pachyderm.io) it will do data versioning
and keep track of how intermediate results get produced.

